

Build A Nuclear Reactor In Your Kitchen, Get Arrested - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8652/science-research/build-a-nuclear-reactor-in-your-kitchen-get-arrested

======
ColinWright
Other stories on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837693> : thelocal.se

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837583> : slashdot.org

Currently neither have comments.

